# Additional Jupiter 2 painting and decal info



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

We have added a new 3-page pdf document of *Jupiter 2 Corrections* to the website at: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/model_kit_news.php.

This has some improved painting instructions and a few additional decal placement details.

- Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice...thanks Denis!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

That's a very nice color guide to the Jupiter 2 but I'm not at all convinced that it's "accurate". I know that the colors changed from season to season and at times seemed to change from episode to episode. Much of this was due to the lighting on the set. A second season episode "Wild Adventure" seems to have purer color than most episodes I've seen. As far as I can tell, those colors stayed in place until into the 3d season. 
Below are a couple of shots, one of the control panel supposedly just before demolition, although it still has the radar units and not the oscilloscopes that I thought lasted through most of the 3d season. 
There was a big debate probably with the PL kit about the green control room walls. That green color shows up as the interior of the Spindrift as well as through much of the Seaview. The consensus back then was as the hot lights hit the green, the green would reflect or be filmed as various tans or greys. You can see in single episodes the same wall appear as different colors or the angled panel above the wall appear as the same or as a different color than the wall below. 
As far as I see, the Jupiter 2 walls, upper and lower decks, were indeed green. The girders were tans. The glide tube mechanism was navy blue on either side of the elevator slot, with a black border on the outside. Dark mustard yellow and greys and tans highlighted various panels. 
At least on the set. Those colors changed back and forth by the time they reached our TVs. 
I don't think there ever will be "accurate" colors for the Jupiter 2. The closest anyone will get to an accurate color guide will be by picking an episode that you really like and follow the colors that you want to use. I personally am not going to use anything that I've seen anyone has use so far, except for Lou's floors. I'm sticking with "Wild Adventure" (well, for the lower deck). But that's just a personal preference, nothing more. 
And remember to scale your colors. Especially on something as 60s as the Jupiter 2. If you don't know what that is, check the Fine Scale Modeler or Testors sites. Unless you're really into the Austin Powers look.
Also note on Duct's reference site, a couple of the shots are from Lost in Space Forever, not of the actual Jupiter 2 set. And on his (totally invaluable) site, check out the difference lighting makes on something like the General Alarm surround. It goes from silver to grey to blue in various shots. Any of them would be "accurate" if you wanted.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, although my reference site isn't truely accurate either, I'm correcting things as I go along. New pages reflecting the corrections will be posted soon.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jupiter__series/

Accuracy is only as accurate as we make it, please any errors or corrections you may find, don't hesitate to share them. It is my goal to make my J-2 reference the definitive resourse available.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Starseeker, the control panel photo you posted is not the filming set, but a fan recreation from salvaged parts from the set. That explains the radar scopes in place, as well as the black toe kick and carpet on the floor, neither of which appeared on the show. I agree with you, paint it the colors that you remember and look right for your build. Unless we find notes with actual colors and paint swatches from the production, it is all just a guess for all of us.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Actually the control panel photo is from the recreation of the filming set and was used in the Ken Burns production of the tribute show "Lost In Space Forever". Though not 100% accurate, they did a fine job.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Actually the control panel photo is from the recreation of the filming set and was used in the Ken Burns production of the tribute show "Lost In Space Forever". Though not 100% accurate, they did a fine job.


As I said and not original to the show, just a recreation. Build and paint for the fun, not someone else's opinion who probably will never build one!


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

RSN said:


> Starseeker, the control panel photo you posted is not the filming set, but a fan recreation from salvaged parts from the set. That explains the radar scopes in place, as well as the black toe kick and carpet on the floor, neither of which appeared on the show. I agree with you, paint it the colors that you remember and look right for your build. Unless we find notes with actual colors and paint swatches from the production, it is all just a guess for all of us.


Here's a 2nd season screen cap of the flight console, which has a green & beige console, with a black toe kick. Based on a sample of the original paint, the green is a rich olive color; however, if you're painting the model, you have to take scale factor into account and make the color more muted, so the model doesn't end up looking like a brightly painted toy. The LIS DVDs were mastered from 1980s videotapes, instead of color negs, which degraded the color quality, as well as the resolution of the images. If they'd ever release a Blu-ray version of the series that was mastered from the original negs, I suspect the images would knock your socks off. You can paint the interior any color you want, but if you want to get an idea of what the original colors looked like, check out some of the better quality publicity shots (not the contrasty, color-shifted copies of copies of copies). 

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> Here's a 2nd season screen cap of the flight console, which has a green & beige console, with a black toe kick. Based on a sample of the original paint, the green is a rich olive color; however, if you're painting the model, you have to take scale factor into account and make the color more muted, so the model doesn't end up looking like a brightly painted toy. The LIS DVDs were mastered from 1980s videotapes, instead of color negs, which degraded the color quality, as well as the resolution of the images. If they'd ever release a Blu-ray version of the series that was mastered from the original negs, I suspect the images would knock your socks off. You can paint the interior any color you want, but if you want to get an idea of what the original colors looked like, check out some of the better quality publicity shots (not the contrasty, color-shifted copies of copies of copies).
> 
> Gary


Gary, I was mistaken, but I think a lot of what looks like the toe kick is reflection on the floor. Comes down way too far in relation to the set back and it does not wrap down the toe kick then across the floor, it is in a strait line indicating it is all on one flat surface. (If that makes sense, it's the draftsman in me!) Where you are pointing to as black may be a reflection, the area just above it loses reflection and is the true, darker toe kick. Just realized, I like typing toe kick! I guess I was thinking of the first season tan console, which I personally prefer to the green. As I said, I just wish we could find a true record of the colors used.

Dare we ream of LIS on Blue-Ray for the 45th anniversary?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

D <===== Is this yours? It fell into this post by accident.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

RSN said:


> Gary, I was mistaken, but I think a lot of what looks like the toe kick is reflection on the floor. Comes down way too far in relation to the set back and it does not wrap down the toe kick then across the floor, it is in a strait line indicating it is all on one flat surface. (If that makes sense, it's the draftsman in me!) Where you are pointing to as black may be a reflection, the area just above it loses reflection and is the true, darker toe kick. Just realized, I like typing toe kick! I guess I was thinking of the first season tan console, which I personally prefer to the green. As I said, I just wish we could find a true record of the colors used.
> 
> Dare we ream of LIS on Blue-Ray for the 45th anniversary?


As you can see in the 1st season publicity shot below, the toe kick area is over twice as high as the vertical edges of the flight console, so my annotation in the 2nd season photo is pointing roughly halfway up the toe kick. The toe kick is covered by a high baseboard, as well as a shorter one, which I believe was installed to hide any damage caused by the removal of the Gemini 12's raised outer flooring. If you look closely at the color 2nd season photo, you can make out the shorter baseboard fairly easily. Btw, this is one of those better quality publicity shots that can give you a fair idea of the true colors used on the sets.

Gary


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary K said:


> As you can see in the 1st season publicity shot below, the toe kick area is over twice as high as the vertical edges of the flight console, so my annotation in the 2nd season photo is pointing roughly halfway up the toe kick. The toe kick is covered by a high baseboard, as well as a shorter one, which I believe was installed to hide any damage caused by the removal of the Gemini 12's raised outer flooring. If you look closely at the color 2nd season photo, you can make out the shorter baseboard fairly easily. Btw, this is one of those better quality publicity shots that can give you a fair idea of the true colors used on the sets.
> 
> Gary


Again I yield to your research! My bad. That is the photo I was originally thinking of with the solid color all the way to the floor. My preferance, but I plan a 2nd, 3rd season build with the green console, though my green will go all the way to the floor, (right or wrong, my call!) Thanks for all you have done for the kit, can't wait to start, but I have a lot to build before I get to it! Almost forgot, toe kick, there I said it!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is what I used and it matches perfectly. the flight controls should be pale green ( a real piece of the set part was used for the color ) click onto paint corrections from Bob perovichs build, he spent almost 3 years developing it. The colors sometimes don't sound right however when you put them all together they will suddenly morph into the jupiter 2 we all love. This comprehensive list covers ALL 3 seasons and notes color changes from season to season.
http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Models/ModelingLostinSpace/BobPerovichsJupiter2/tabid/407/Default.aspx


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

What was the hull color for the Gemini 12 and at least some of the first season effects shots before they went to silver? It looks a whitish beige


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

m jamieson said:


> What was the hull color for the Gemini 12 and at least some of the first season effects shots before they went to silver? It looks a whitish beige


It still frustrates me that no record was kept, i.e. set photos of the launch gantry miniature in color. From the FX clips on the "Lost in Space Forever" DVD, or was it "The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen", the crashing Gemini XII looks grey with just a hint of silver to it, but not a lot of shine. Gary!!!!!!!!! Help!


----------



## m jamieson (Dec 18, 2008)

RSN said:


> It still frustrates me that no record was kept, i.e. set photos of the launch gantry miniature in color. From the FX clips on the "Lost in Space Forever" DVD, or was it "The Fantasy Worlds of Irwin Allen", the crashing Gemini XII looks grey with just a hint of silver to it, but not a lot of shine. Gary!!!!!!!!! Help!


Yeah, gray might be it. But it certainly did not look silver in some of the few 1rst season color shots I've seen. Compare the tonalities of the "known" silver items in these photo's to the Jupiter's hull.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

m jamieson said:


> Yeah, gray might be it. But it certainly did not look silver in some of the few 1rst season color shots I've seen. Compare the tonalities of the "known" silver items in these photo's to the Jupiter's hull.


The full size set exterior was gray for sure in the pilot and 1 season. The miniature of the Gemini XII does have a bit of a "shine" to it in the color crash scenes, but it was filmed in the bright sushine in the desert, so that might have helped the gray look silver. The Jupiter II in "The Derelict" also appears to be gray, with no shine to it, again, no color refernce shots were taken during filming! A close up of the exterior airlock controls in "The Time Merchant" shows the Jupiter "silver" hull color was an illusion. You can clearly see the gray and black speckle to create the silver look.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Based on some quality Promo/Publicity shots of the exterior of the Gemini12/Jupiter 2, the hull color is indeed a light Grey....

That's why when I painted my Hull I used the Tamiya Mica Silver..You get that silver effect from seasons 2 and 3, But you also get the Light grey of Season one(My Favorite).

I also Like the First season Flight control station..with the Couch that sits stowed away in the middle(where that Radar scanner showed up in Season 2), when not in use.

I actually was going to make my model look like it did in the first season(still can), But Gary and the guys at Moebius did such a great job on this I am torn:freak:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

beatlepaul said:


> Based on some quality Promo/Publicity shots of the exterior of the Gemini12/Jupiter 2, the hull color is indeed a light Grey....
> 
> That's why when I painted my Hull I used the Tamiya Mica Silver..You get that silver effect from seasons 2 and 3, But you also get the Light grey of Season one(My Favorite).
> 
> ...


That's why I got two! Love the color, does it come in a rattle can or did you airbrush it?


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

beatlepaul said:


> I actually was going to make my model look like it did in the first season(still can), But Gary and the guys at Moebius did such a great job on this I am torn:freak:


There's an easy solution - buy TWO kits and do one each way! 

Gary


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

OR...make a lower hull and clear fusion core insert available as a seperately available kit that can be used as an 'in flight' version with the spare fusion core and landing leg shutters that come with the original kit! :hat:
All the builder needs to do is move the interior and upper hull from one lower hull to the other! Such VARIETY!!
I know, I know, I'm like a marketing genius or something...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I plan to use my two spare fusion cores to make the Space Treders ship and A.P. Tuckers ship!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Gary K said:


> There's an easy solution - buy TWO kits and do one each way!
> 
> Gary


 
Now why didn't I think of that!!!!!!!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

beatlepaul said:


> Now why didn't I think of that!!!!!!!


That what I'm doing! One kit in "Ghost Planet" landing mode, the other on top of the new launch cradle with Drew's figures in the tubes! Sweet!:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

What are your thoughts on the central flight control console and decking behind the window. The kit says tan but the color photos on Alpha Contol point to grey-green?


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> What are your thoughts on the central flight control console and decking behind the window. The kit says tan but the color photos on Alpha Contol point to grey-green?



Tan if you want what it appears onscreen, grey green if you want what it appears in natural light.


Im going for tan.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Grey green for me most likey


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Over on this new Spindrift thread
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3150178&postcount=4
I posted a couple shots of the "Irwin Green" that seems the same color as the J2 walls.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> What are your thoughts on the central flight control console and decking behind the window. The kit says tan but the color photos on Alpha Contol point to grey-green?


It looks like they repainted the flight console for the 2nd season. As you can see below, the raised portion is is the same tan color as the walls, and the rest of the console is green. You can see this 2-tone scheme in a number of 2nd & 3rd season episodes.

Gary


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume the Jupiter 2 sets were repainted at the same time color trim was added to the Chariot, Robot, guns, costumes etc. when the show moved to color for season 2


----------

